# Modifications for a Smoke Hollow 30166EM



## cdnsmoke (Feb 17, 2014)

Hey all,

I'm new here and I just got a Smoke Hollow 30166E; my first actual smoker. It was on sale and I thought it would be a good enough unit to at least get started with smoking. I needed something other than my Brinkman charcoal grill and liked the ease of an electric smoker.

Anyway, now for my question. What modifications would you consider essential to get the best results with this smoker? To me, it seems like there isn't much air circulation. Is that important? When I use my Brinkman for smoking, I can adjust the amount of smoke in it by adjusting vents.

What about the tray for wood chips. If anyone here has experience with this model, is the wwod chip tray...and water pan good enough?

Any suggestions would really be appreciated.

I'l give the unit a try as soon as it gets a bit nicer ... which may be a long time off here in MN.

Thanks

K.


----------



## sb59 (Feb 22, 2014)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/158043/one-more-mailbox-mod-works-great


----------

